# November/December meet in VA



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Hey guys!! I think i will be able to host a meet at my place (Richmond VA) a handful of you guys have already been out here.

Please reply with possible dates and times for the month of November or even early December. 

On a side note... I will be out of town from Friday December 23rd to January 1st. I will need someone local to "frog sit" every other day for feeding and such. I will be paying and/or giving frogs and supplies. Please dont be a creeper and know about frogs!

OK!! go go go with dates!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Will have the following available
Leuc, Yellowback, Azureus, Patricia froglets, juvies and tadpoles
0.0.2 Adult Super Blue Auratus
Proven Cristobals (eggs in tank now)
Proven Blue Jeans (proven)

Grey, White, Purple Iso cultures (let me know ahead)
Springtail cultures


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for starting the new thread. December is best for me but really any time other than Thanksgiving works.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Most weekends work for me other than the last weekend of Nov and the first of Dec.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

anyone sell plants or have interesting clippings?


----------



## ajb28221 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish I lived about 20 mins closer to Richmond, I'd definitely take up that frog sitter job for a trade, :/ oh well I will be trying to pick up a few leucs froglets from you soon enough though


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

SutorS said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread. December is best for me but really any time other than Thanksgiving works.


This for me too, and a free bump for others who havent seen the thread


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Did we have a date and time for this yet? 


Oh and I will take a culture or two of purple isos of your hands. 



-B


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I am relatively new to frogs, but have learned a fair amount since I started. I would be very much interested in attending any events related to frogs in the Richmond area. I also will be staying close to home (Ashland) over the holidays and may be able to help you out with frog-sitting, depending upon your location. Please PM or e-mail me to discuss further.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm guessing we're doing Dec since thanksgiving time is quite busy. Is everyone still down for a meet or is the time of year too busy?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

kinda not thrilled with a 5 person meet lol
last time we had over 10


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

maybe push it out to January? 

Holidays seem to throw everyone's schedule off. Most of my weekends are booked in Dec. 


-B


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I think there are more people in the area who would come than have expressed interest here, but I may be wrong


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

If any locals want nice planted 10 gallon verts i have 4 available for 30$ ea
this is an amazing deal as the conversion fronts are about that. some of you have seen them and know there nice broms in there. All tanks are also drilled for drainage. i can get pics for people if they are interest

100 takes all 4 

will trade for non converted 10 gallons


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

hey i live in hampton roads, i'm in the process of building my first vivarium. would love to meet up with everyone, let me know where and when!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

His tanks and brooms are indeed nice as he'll. Seen em and pm ing now


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd make the drive for this meet but it would be a couple months before I could do it.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

status on this? glad you did not meet, but i would hope Teddy would of hit me up if you had.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Eric i would love to host one but think it will be a huge failure of 5 people show up lol.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I might be able to host, i'm in manassas. Let me check with the wifey, but if I did it would be a few weeks away at least. Not sure, but maybe we could draw some marylanders or pennsylvanians as well. I know Teddy and the Blockers would be here, thats four heads. Draw you richmond peeps up our way. Not trying to steal the show though, I could shoot for spring


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Manassas sounds great to me ! 
I am in Haymarket.

I think a lot of people just aren't speaking up on this thread. I am sure once we set a date and location more than 5 people will show up. 

Of course if only 5 people show up... then we can have a poker game. 



-B


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm south of Charlotte so that's a bit too far for me, sorry folks.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Feb 18th or 25th any thoughts? manassas? Richmond?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

My vote is for manassas. 

Either date seems fine to me.



-B


----------

